

Ask HN: have you installed Reddit/HN features? Best practices? - challang

I want to add a community feature to my site, where people can post links and comments, like Reddit, HN, StackOverflow,... I know the Reddit code is open source (minus the captchas, I think).<p>I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice about Reddit and Reddit-like alternatives: 
- ease of installation
- the robustness of the system
- the maintenance involved
- spam control
- Wordpress integration<p>Etcetera. Thank you very much for your help.
======
sctechie
I haven't installed Reddit from scratch in quite some time.

I just looked at the reddit github source. You can get to it from
www.reddit.com/r/redditdev

There appears to be an installer script now along with upstart scripts to
launch the services. This is vastly simpler than it was when I was using the
code. I had to manually install all of the dependencies; looks like they have
taken care of that.

There is also a vm floating around with an already installed reddit. I'm not
going to track it down but it should be able to get you up and running in a
few minutes.

~~~
challang
Thanks! I'm not a techie, so forgive the stupid question: is HN running Reddit
code or something custom built?

